# Sticky  How to get a DWA license



## SiUK

This question comes up alot so heres a quick overview.

When considering getting a DWA license, you need to firstly think long and hard about the risks involved and whether it is something you truely want to do, it takes a high level of dedication.

To apply for the license you will need to contact your local council, theres no point in going into too much depth because all councils are different but as a general rule you will need:

A locked escape proof room.

A sign on the entrance room of the door warning of what is inside the room.

Locked vivarium also with warning signs.

Relevant handling equipment.

Public liability insurance.

You may need.

A back up handler, alot of times this is the case.

Envenomation protocols, which even if they dont ask for them specifically *these are very very important to have.*

To be able to turn the light on from either just inside the room or outside before you go in.

A covering letter of proof of being mentored and relevant training.

A double door entry system.

Before they will grant the license, as I mentioned earlier you need to have public liability insurance, there are a few ways to get this, through the people that insure your house (which I found was very expensive and unworkable), a private broker or a specialist company, alot of people use exotics direct I found them to be the best when I looked into it.

Also as Slippery42 said, some councils are money grabbers, or just try to put people off put the costs very high, in fact it varies greatly, from £25 in places right up to over £2000 in others.

This is a very brief overview and in no way comprehensive of everything you need to know but it is a start, for someone that wants know the basics. Hope people find it useful.


----------



## Andy

I will sticky this as its a question then pops up from time to time.


----------



## slippery42

*DWA's*

The two most important elements are.


Is your council a good one or a bunch of money grabbers?
What does the inspecting vet think of you or your set up?
If the answer to the first one is yes......move home!

If the answer to number two is that he has reservations about your application then think again about having venomous species!!!!


----------



## SiUK

Yeah I should of added that, maybe I will, I was lucky, in the fact that they couldnt find a vet in my town that was very willing to do it, so the council got back to me and said about it, so I offered to find the vet myself, so I got onto a mate that had a license issued already and arranged for that vet to come and do my inspection, so I knew what to expect.


----------



## slippery42

*vets*



SiUK said:


> Yeah I should of added that, maybe I will, I was lucky, in the fact that they couldnt find a vet in my town that was very willing to do it, so the council got back to me and said about it, so I offered to find the vet myself, so I got onto a mate that had a license issued already and arranged for that vet to come and do my inspection, so I knew what to expect.


My local authority use the International Zoo Vet Practice for all relevent inspections.....not just DWA......mind you I am the very first:Na_Na_Na_Na:

IZVP are extremely thorough which I'm glad of.

Must have cost a small fortune to get them to do the inspection...which is luckily enough included in the application fee....very reasonable!


----------



## kieran8143

its not too bad with my council a little of 200 i think but is just trying to secure a room and get some training before i can apply! anyone in the northamptonshire are willing to share some advice etc please pm me


----------



## Gerry4292

*Are you willing to teach dwa handling.*

As I help the RSPCA with reps that are taken into their care i think it might be very usefull to learn about how to handle dwa species.I never know what I will get a call about and don't fancy coming face to face with a dwa unless I know what I'm doing.Would anyone be willing to take time to teach me handling protocols of these reps.I have no intention of ever keeping dwa's myself as I have young children and a soon to be wife who would not be to impressed if I started keeping them.You should have seen them all run when my 9ft burm took a not so gentle hold of my hand,I would like to have said it was only a love bite but I would be fibbing lol.
Any help in this regard would be greatfully accepted.
I live in middlesex.
Gerry.


----------



## Eric

Great thread Si: victory:

This needed to be covered is a common question although people could learn to use the forum search rather than assuming they are the first ones to ever think of applying.:lol2:


----------



## SWMorelia

Gerry4292 said:


> As I help the RSPCA with reps that are taken into their care i think it might be very usefull to learn about how to handle dwa species.I never know what I will get a call about and don't fancy coming face to face with a dwa unless I know what I'm doing.Would anyone be willing to take time to teach me handling protocols of these reps.I have no intention of ever keeping dwa's myself as I have young children and a soon to be wife who would not be to impressed if I started keeping them.You should have seen them all run when my 9ft burm took a not so gentle hold of my hand,I would like to have said it was only a love bite but I would be fibbing lol.
> Any help in this regard would be greatfully accepted.
> I live in middlesex.
> Gerry.


I don't know where you live, but Pete Blake is 'The Man' when it comes to mentoring....He doesn't suffer fools gladly, but thats a good thing.
He's in Bristol, as if anyone didn't know...LOL.
I just started my mentoring with him, and I can recommend the course he has put together...Very comprehensive...Lots of very experienced people to talk with.....(Brian and Peter Heathcote) You'll be in SAFE hands


----------



## Gerry4292

Thanks for the heads up mate,but unfortunatley i live to far from Bristol,
I'm hoping an experianced dwa keeper is nearer to me than that.
Thanks again.
Gerry.


----------



## SiUK

you could contact, canterbury exotics, Chris might help you out.


----------



## Gerry4292

SiUK said:


> you could contact, canterbury exotics, Chris might help you out.


 
Thanks mate,I will give him a shout and will let you know how things go.
atb,
Gerry.


----------



## Young_Gun

Rich at Shropshire Exotics runs a great course aswell if thats any closer to you?


----------



## bug man

*dwa*

Great exept if you live on the wirral they hate issuing the licence out!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Declan123

bug man said:


> Great exept if you live on the wirral they hate issuing the licence out!!!!!!!!!!11


Yeah ive heard its near impossible...


----------



## Dan

Declan123 said:


> Yeah ive heard its near impossible...


Especially when you're a 16yr old with no experience :whistling2:


----------



## herp mad

bug man said:


> Great exept if you live on the wirral they hate issuing the licence out!!!!!!!!!!11


 
Even if you pass all of the requirements of the DWA one of the vets that does the check for wirral borough Council is very picky so will fail people for the smallest of things. 

You are more likely to get the licence if you where to apply for the licence for a Gila Monster etc and not a snake as they are less of a public threat.


----------



## Declan123

Dan said:


> Especially when you're a 16yr old with no experience :whistling2:


why whos 16 with no experience?


----------



## Mason

bug man IIRC.


----------



## lefty

SiUK said:


> This question comes up alot so heres a quick overview.
> 
> When considering getting a DWA license, you need to firstly think long and hard about the risks involved and whether it is something you truely want to do, it takes a high level of dedication.
> 
> To apply for the license you will need to contact your local council, theres no point in going into too much depth because all councils are different but as a general rule you will need:
> 
> A locked escape proof room.
> 
> A sign on the entrance room of the door warning of what is inside the room.
> 
> Locked vivarium also with warning signs.
> 
> Relevant handling equipment.
> 
> Public liability insurance.
> 
> You may need.
> 
> A back up handler, alot of times this is the case.
> 
> Envenomation protocols, which even if they dont ask for them specifically *these are very very important to have.*
> 
> To be able to turn the light on from either just inside the room or outside before you go in.
> 
> A covering letter of proof of being mentored and relevant training.
> 
> A double door entry system.
> 
> Before they will grant the license, as I mentioned earlier you need to have public liability insurance, there are a few ways to get this, through the people that insure your house (which I found was very expensive and unworkable), a private broker or a specialist company, alot of people use exotics direct I found them to be the best when I looked into it.
> 
> Also as Slippery42 said, some councils are money grabbers, or just try to put people off put the costs very high, in fact it varies greatly, from £25 in places right up to over £2000 in others.
> 
> This is a very brief overview and in no way comprehensive of everything you need to know but it is a start, for someone that wants know the basics. Hope people find it useful.


brilliant!! thats the best guide iv seen for this question. thanks:2thumb:


----------



## SnakeMaster

Someone told me it has now become Illegal for Housing any poisonous animal in England even with a license?

Is this true?

SnakeMaster


----------



## Tom_b

SnakeMaster said:


> Someone told me it has now become Illegal for Housing any poisonous animal in England even with a license?
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> SnakeMaster


Quite frankly they are talking out of there :censor: mate, there must be a few thousand animals kept between various keepers and breeders and to simply ban it would be impossible and force everyone underground and that really is not going to happen.


----------



## redrobin1905

i am in kent, would like to know about this any1 know of any good web sites for help on dwa licenses, and are there any dwa spiders?????

please can some 1 explain about the forum search,


i hope i dont seem dim :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy

i have been told that if you get a 
pet shop licences let you keep what you want with no regular vet inspections including dwa animals and it can be cheaper than a dwa licence but in long run it is anyway as dont need to pay for regular vet inspections so on can anyone confirm this or show me a site that will


----------



## SiUK

I know people with PSL that have the same amount of inspections as the rest of us.


----------



## paulrimmer69

think the black widow, wandering spiders, brown recluse and certain trapdoor spiders are on it


----------



## samg1696

Do you have to be 18 to get a licence?


----------



## lesleykno

i personally think it should depend on maturity and experience. I think 30+ should be the age limit. sorry, don't want to offend anyone but feel experience is essential for DWA licences. These are dangerous animals which can do alot of damage.


----------



## SiUK

lesleykno said:


> i personally think it should depend on maturity and experience. I think 30+ should be the age limit. sorry, don't want to offend anyone but feel experience is essential for DWA licences. These are dangerous animals which can do alot of damage.


being over 30 proves absolutely nothing though


----------



## vicky_rose

SiUK said:


> being over 30 proves absolutely nothing though


i agree with you mate i dont think age has got anything to do with it. as long as people are careful, take the necessary precautions and understand the capabilities of the animal they should be fine.
i mean take steve irwins little girl shes probably more experienced than most exotic keepers in the country,and she hasnt even hit her teens.


----------



## chondro13

lesleykno said:


> i personally think it should depend on maturity and experience. I think 30+ should be the age limit. sorry, don't want to offend anyone but feel experience is essential for DWA licences. These are dangerous animals which can do alot of damage.



Personally I think thats very OTT. Ive met kids of 14 with their heads screwed on enough to help their parents with daily DWA maintenance. Im looking to get my licence within the next 5 years, and i dont really think being 25 or 30 years of age would make any difference what so ever to my ability to keep hots. I am well aware of the damage they can do at the age of 20 thanks... I do completely agree with you however 'it should depend on maturity and experience', I like to think I have maturity - as for experience, well thats what the next few years is for  

In the eyes of the law you are an adult at 18, thats why the DWAL age is set to that - admittedly there are people with the mental age and experience of a 5 year old who will go out and try to get a licence, but theoretically they should be inable to do so if they are so obviously incapable. Why up the age limit to deny those who DO have common sense the ability to get their licence?


----------



## slippery42

chondro13 said:


> Personally I think thats very OTT. Ive met kids of 14 with their heads screwed on enough to help their parents with daily DWA maintenance. Im looking to get my licence within the next 5 years, and i dont really think being 25 or 30 years of age would make any difference what so ever to my ability to keep hots. I am well aware of the damage they can do at the age of 20 thanks... I do completely agree with you however 'it should depend on maturity and experience', I like to think I have maturity - as for experience, well thats what the next few years is for
> 
> In the eyes of the law you are an adult at 18, thats why the DWAL age is set to that - admittedly there are people with the mental age and experience of a 5 year old who will go out and try to get a licence, but theoretically they should be inable to do so if they are so obviously incapable. Why up the age limit to deny those who DO have common sense the ability to get their licence?


I'm in total agreement with you 30+ for a DWAL is a very silly idea, is the person suggesting that age for real?

So you can get married, hold a shotgun licence, get killed fighting for your country but not be sensible and stable enough to apply for a DWAL!

Well need I say more?


----------



## chondro13

slippery42 said:


> I'm in total agreement with you 30+ for a DWAL is a very silly idea, is the person suggesting that age for real?
> 
> So you can get married, hold a shotgun licence, get killed fighting for your country but not be sensible and stable enough to apply for a DWAL!
> 
> Well need I say more?



woah.. i never thought of it like that but damn good point!!


----------



## STReptiles

i think thats:censor: ridiculous im 19 and am quite able to look after a DWA they are not that different from any other snake you just have to be 100% more careful around them, 30+ is stupid, im in the army and i will not have some one telling me i need to be over 30 to own a snake, we fire guns into a crowd for a living i think i am quite capable of a snake m8.


----------



## bignick

am lucky that i am getting the dwa


----------



## slippery42

Age has f-all to do with maturity!

Ive met 18 y'olds mature and 50 like tossers!


----------



## SiUK

an 18 year old could have 10 years experience, but a 30 year old could have none, just because they are 30 doesnt mean they have been keeping for years.


----------



## ph0bia

Question: What's meant by a double door entry system?


----------



## chondro13

ph0bia said:


> Question: What's meant by a double door entry system?



Where you enter the room via a normal door, and then your in a little enclosed space like a 'porch' if you like, its best if this is all glass/perspex so you can see into your hot room and close the normal door behind you before letting yourself into the hot room. It is also important to have the light switch in this little porch so you can see in at all times, and a good idea to have brushes on the bottom of the doors. I hope that makes sense...


----------



## slippery42

chondro13 said:


> Where you enter the room via a normal door, and then your in a little enclosed space like a 'porch' if you like, its best if this is all glass/perspex so you can see into your hot room and close the normal door behind you before letting yourself into the hot room. It is also important to have the light switch in this little porch so you can see in at all times, and a good idea to have brushes on the bottom of the doors. I hope that makes sense...


Of course this two door entry system is requested by some councils and others do not bother (like mine).


----------



## chondro13

slippery42 said:


> Of course this two door entry system is requested by some councils and others do not bother (like mine).



they are all so brilliant arent they? :whistling2:


----------



## squishy

Hey everyone. I was wondering if there are any experienced DWA keepers in the Glasgow-Edinburgh area.
If so would they be willing to share some of that experience with an 18 year old? 

(please note i have no intention of buying a dwa until I'm about 25-30. I just think 10 years is a reasonable amount of experience to start with before buying one. And even at that I'll probably get a rear-fanged species at first)


----------



## dannie

*dwa*

very informative sticky thanks


----------



## earthling

Just to give my tuppence worth.....I'm 32 and know jack about keeping DWA's !!!

The most dangerous things I've ever owned have been a lionfish and a piranha  

I'd be horrified if I applied for a DWA licence and was granted one on the basis of my age......


----------



## snakeboy101

Is hands on experience a factor in it? I wouldnt feel right applying without at least some hands on experience.


----------



## adhamyo

is there an age limit to get your DWA 
for example im 15 could i get it or do i need to be older?


----------



## Josh-sama

adhamyo said:


> is there an age limit to get your DWA
> for example im 15 could i get it or do i need to be older?


18+ is the required age.


----------



## panther_87k

the short guide at the beginning of this thread is very informative BUT i do believe that it seems to cover just DWA species that would be kept in vivs, ie snakes. There are creatures such as large mammals that are DWA that would require something completely different


----------



## Owzy

panther_87k said:


> the short guide at the beginning of this thread is very informative BUT i do believe that it seems to cover just DWA species that would be kept in vivs, ie snakes. There are creatures such as large mammals that are DWA that would require something completely different


We ARE on a reptile forum though.........


----------



## panther_87k

Owzy said:


> We ARE on a reptile forum though.........


that is true but there are MANY people on here that keep species that are not reptilian, but still require DWA


----------



## SiUK

panther_87k said:


> that is true but there are MANY people on here that keep species that are not reptilian, but still require DWA


infairness theres not that many people that keep other DWAs apart from reptiles, there are a few but not really active members.

Plus dont really know anything on what it requires to be licensed for other DWAs so would of been pointless for me to have a go at it, because it would of been inaccurate, apart from that we are on a reptile forum :lol2:


----------



## panther_87k

that still makes my point valid- there are people on this forum who keep DWA species that are not snakes/spiders. it is all well and good making this a sticky BUT for those who may venture into this section wanting info on the subject but for DWA mammals- it does not necessarily help. im sure there is someone here who could add to this sticky making it fit a wider range of DWA, therefore making it even more informative than it already is:2thumb:


----------



## Owzy

panther_87k said:


> that still makes my point valid- there are people on this forum who keep DWA species that are not snakes/spiders. it is all well and good making this a sticky BUT for those who may venture into this section wanting info on the subject but for DWA mammals- it does not necessarily help. im sure there is someone here who could add to this sticky making it fit a wider range of DWA, therefore making it even more informative than it already is:2thumb:


No it doesn't. This is a reptile forum.


----------



## panther_87k

Owzy said:


> No it doesn't. This is a reptile forum.


yes it was primarily designed as a reptile forum but there are alot of people on here who come on here to talk about and get advice for their mammals/ fish etc etc. try looking in the other sections!


----------



## elliot ness

Other Pets and Exotics - Reptile Forums UK

You mean here :whistling2:
paul


----------



## elliot ness

Owzy said:


> No it doesn't. This is a reptile forum.


I had better go elsewhere then to discuss my spiders,tree frogs,scorpions,and dog then if you can't do it on this forum :whistling2:

And going back to the initial question.......bribery or blackmail :lol2:


----------



## panther_87k

elliot ness said:


> Other Pets and Exotics - Reptile Forums UK
> 
> You mean here :whistling2:
> paul


yes but as this is meant to be the DWA species section , i and im sure some others would expect to be able to discuss ALL DWA species in this section- not just reptiles and arachnids


----------



## Guy

slippery42 said:


> I'm in total agreement with you 30+ for a DWAL is a very silly idea, is the person suggesting that age for real?
> 
> So you can get married, hold a shotgun licence, get killed fighting for your country but not be sensible and stable enough to apply for a DWAL!
> 
> Well need I say more?


Strong agree with this because I own the full shotgun licence since I was 15,

There is no Limit of anyone to hold the shotgun licence its all about the experience and maturity!


Even 5 years old can hold the shotgun but this only will happens if your parent hold the shotgun licence - supervision the 5 years old with shotgun and the police will come around and interview to check your knowledge, maturity and etcs. So 30 years old + is all the bull!!! If I run the DWA licence and I would go for the experience over the age! I would accept the steve irwin daughter for the DWA licence because she have vast expeirence than us all! especially she is so young its all about experience so cong to steve irwin to taught his daughter so well!!


----------



## My plague

Is there a certain age (sorry if it's been said) 


"I own the full shotgun licence since I was 15"
This is what made me wander from the above post from "Guy"


----------



## knighty

I wouldnt worry, these guys dont seem to want to report you for not having one, especially if you live in Hull................:whistling2:


----------



## Owzy

Yeah I wouldn't worry... 

These guy's don't tell you exactly what you *must do or else* when you ask for advise... they just give you advise.


----------



## knighty

Owzy said:


> Yeah I wouldn't worry...
> 
> These guy's don't tell you exactly what you *must do or else* when you ask for advise... they just give you advise.


Yeah some do, shame you aint one of them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU

DWA... dangerous wildlife... something or another..

lots of things seem way too dangerous there...

the british government doesn't want it's people to have dangerous things.. be it animals or guns... they likely get worried when they see people running with scissors in public... wait,... that might be banned now too... having dangerous things makes on dangerous... governments don't like dangerous things... people or scissors...


----------



## Owzy

knighty said:


> Yeah some do, shame you aint one of them:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Big shame


----------



## HABU

DWA holders sometimes seem stuck-up a bit... most are cool and going through the motions but some smell of elitism...

... they aren't big shots here in america like there... DWA holders should be mindfull of that... most just want to keep this or that... a small minority seem "holier-than-thou" sometimes...

... many seem to make a big deal out of keeping a hot or two... yet 12 year olds do that here... the cool one will be eager to teach rather than ridicule others...

the whole DWA thing bothers me...


----------



## herplover

i am looking into getting a dwa licience i am fully aware of risks but i love snakes not for the fact they have venom but i find venomous snakes are beautifull especially the gaboon viper unfortunatly baring the largest fangs of any other snake lol i have quite a few children but i dnt want this holding me back is there any way i could get round this


----------



## SWMorelia

I don't see why children would hold you back....


----------



## xxstaggyxx

Good guide Siuk i have been talking to a very good keeper who lives in the southwest and he has been very kind in answering any questions i have even tho he has most likley been asked a million times before he has also gone into quite some detail when it comes to getting a DWAL from the very start to the very end


----------



## mark elliott

ask your council what they require (most are different) meet the requirements then get your licence, simple.
regards mark


----------



## SiUK

mark elliott said:


> ask your council what they require (most are different) meet the requirements then get your licence, simple.
> regards mark


mine wasnt quite like that, I asked what the requirements were, and pretty much got a blank look, so I told them what I was going to do and they said fine.


----------



## mark elliott

SiUK said:


> mine wasnt quite like that, I asked what the requirements were, and pretty much got a blank look, so I told them what I was going to do and they said fine.


 yep that's right that's why i posted most are different. it's probably an idea to just speak to the licensing officer and see if he/she has any requirements that they would like you to meet and at least you can build up some sort of a relationship with them before they come to check your room out, and maybe show them that your not just some numpty and you are serious about your hobby.it can go along way with some councils but as i said they can all prove to be very different.
regards mark
PS. I'm not knocking your post just putting an opinion on here


----------



## SiUK

mark elliott said:


> yep that's right that's why i posted most are different. it's probably an idea to just speak to the licensing officer and see if he/she has any requirements that they would like you to meet and at least you can build up some sort of a relationship with them before they come to check your room out, and maybe show them that your not just some numpty and you are serious about your hobby.it can go along way with some councils but as i said they can all prove to be very different.
> regards mark
> PS. I'm not knocking your post just putting an opinion on here


na thats cool Mate, all councils are different, I have just bought a house in Wales been finding out about transfering my license and have been told that when I transport the animals up they want me to phone every council whos area I have to cross on the way here to let them know im taking DWA animals through!! thats seems like a strange rule to me.

You still thinking about moving across Mark?


----------



## mark elliott

SiUK said:


> na thats cool Mate, all councils are different, I have just bought a house in Wales been finding out about transfering my license and have been told that when I transport the animals up they want me to phone every council whos area I have to cross on the way here to let them know im taking DWA animals through!! thats seems like a strange rule to me.
> 
> You still thinking about moving across Mark?


 yea will be just not sure when. the fee in Cardiff area i believe is £588 and although Newport advertise £3700 i think you'll find it's around £388.
regards mark


----------



## slippery42

SiUK said:


> na thats cool Mate, all councils are different, I have just bought a house in Wales been finding out about transfering my license and have been told that when I transport the animals up they want me to phone every council whos area I have to cross on the way here to let them know im taking DWA animals through!! thats seems like a strange rule to me.


That mad!

My understanding is you do not need a DWA whilst they are in transit, otherwise imaging all the shite you'd have when buying at a European fair and tavelling back to say Scotland!

Nuts?


----------



## ViperLover

SiUK said:


> na thats cool Mate, all councils are different, I have just bought a house in Wales been finding out about transfering my license and have been told that when I transport the animals up they want me to phone every council whos area I have to cross on the way here to let them know im taking DWA animals through!! thats seems like a strange rule to me.
> 
> You still thinking about moving across Mark?


 
How many DWA's do you keep?

Do you have an importation permit aswell?


----------



## Owzy

SiUK said:


> na thats cool Mate, all councils are different, I have just bought a house in Wales been finding out about transfering my license and have been told that when I transport the animals up they want me to phone every council whos area I have to cross on the way here to let them know im taking DWA animals through!! thats seems like a strange rule to me.
> 
> You still thinking about moving across Mark?


I have just seen this.

They must have got this wrong surely? I have never heard of anyone having to do this.


----------



## Owzy

ViperLover said:


> How many DWA's do you keep?
> 
> Do you have an importation permit aswell?


Importation permit?


----------



## ViperLover

Owzy said:


> Importation permit?


 
You require a permit to import venomous snakes into the country. This is a legal requirement.

Ofcourse if you don't intend on importing, and you purchase from local breeders.....An importation permit isn't required


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM

SiUK said:


> being over 30 proves absolutely nothing though


I agree.. age dosnt make a difference. I was reading a thread th othe day on weather to sell a snake to a 14 year old and everyone was saying ask him questions and see if his knowledge but when i was that age i probably knew more then alot of older people! Im not looking into keeping any poisonous snakes at all but maybe like a dwarf caimen. Is the licence easier to obtain depending on what you want to get?


----------



## carpy

right well i am now considering this, although mainly for inverts - specifically scorps. do identical protocols need to be implemented? 

i was thinking of a setup where all scorps are held in a locked escape proof cabinet or vivarium - would this amount to the same as a locked excape proof room in the case of snakes for example?


----------



## SiUK

carpy said:


> right well i am now considering this, although mainly for inverts - specifically scorps. do identical protocols need to be implemented?
> 
> i was thinking of a setup where all scorps are held in a locked escape proof cabinet or vivarium - would this amount to the same as a locked excape proof room in the case of snakes for example?


tbhI would imagine that you would need a locked escape proof room, the vivs with the snakes in are obviously locked and the room is sealed as well, so id imagine its the same concept with scorpions, im not really sure though because although I keep scorps as well, being that the snakes were the primary creatures I set the room up specifically for them initially.


----------



## Joe So

*This Thread has been really useful. anyone know where i can get further DWA info or training in Calderdale (Near leeds)?*


----------



## Demonsnapper

cheers for all the info. im wanting a DWA but not till i am 40 and have a good size garage to house my caimen in. thanks for all the info on the DWL guys.


----------



## leecb0

Joe So said:


> *This Thread has been really useful. anyone know where i can get further DWA info or training in Calderdale (Near leeds)?*


ring your local authority they will give you more info.
usually its your envoroment health dept that deals with them


----------



## Joe So

*Local authority is (Closed for christmas) untill the 30th
. I just wondered if anyone knew and mentors for hot sankes?*


----------



## leecb0

Ill be honest i think you will be hard pushed to find a mentor out of the blue.
This might sound as if all venomous keepers are up themselves but think about this. We have to have public liability insurence also dwal holders have sunk thousands of pounds into building a secure room vivaria equipment and animals, now if we were to let someone with limited experience with venomous snakes who we dont know practice on our snakes, then we are possibly putting our own DWAL at risk which i am sure you can understand we are very reluctant to do. That said there are people who run courses on venomous snake handling, i know Rich at Shropshire reptiles has in the past, which may be of help to you and if you are that serious about getting a DWAL then it wont matter where it is in the country. Also you could try and find someone local to you who keeps DWA and get to know them and perhaps one day when they can trust you you may get a chance to help out. 
I was lucky to have a bit of mentoring but i also used to treat everything as venomous for about 6 months before i applied and i had been keeping snakes 20 years.
hope this helps
Lee


----------



## Joe So

Yeah good point but I just thought I may come across abit of luck in the form of an experienced local mentor, not expecting random people to throw snakes at me just yet though =J. I plan on getting an agressive snake off someone i know to care for temporarily and treat as a hot snake, I think every bite mark will be a reminder of how serious acquisition of a DWA licence actually is.


----------



## paulrimmer69

if i were you id get in contact with your local council before you even think about a mentor, they may well have a list of requirements that you will need to carry out in order to obtain a license which can easily run into the thousands of pounds and thats not including the cost of the license and vet inspection, if you arrange a meeting to discuss what you plan to keep etc it will give you a rough idea of how easy/difficult it will be plus in my experience it makes relations with your licensing officer better


----------



## weelad

do you have to own your house ?


----------



## leecb0

weelad said:


> do you have to own your house ?


usually yes but if you are in private rented accomodation and you have permission off the landlord to convert a room or whatever into a snake room and also permission to keep DWA off them then there shouldnt be a problem but if you are in local authority you have very little chance


----------



## The Sandman

during the DWA application, when they send the vet to do their inspection, dont they want to see how you handle the animal? ie, when moving to another viv for cleaning etc. im sure i read someones post saying the vets visit wasn't so bad, they just had to show how they handle the animal. so...... dont you already need to have the animal there when they visit....before you actually get the licence? if so.... how are you supposed to get a DWA animal without a DWA licence?

confused


----------



## leecb0

The Sandman said:


> during the DWA application, when they send the vet to do their inspection, dont they want to see how you handle the animal? ie, when moving to another viv for cleaning etc. im sure i read someones post saying the vets visit wasn't so bad, they just had to show how they handle the animal. so...... dont you already need to have the animal there when they visit....before you actually get the licence? if so.... how are you supposed to get a DWA animal without a DWA licence?
> 
> confused


I have never heard of that. And you need a DWAL before you can have a venomous snake so if you had the animal there for the inspection you would be breaking the law, but to answer your question you dont need to have a venomous snake to show how you handle them you could do this using a non venomous snake couldnt you. the vet is usually looking that the cages and room and your equipment is ok


----------



## The Sandman

thanks.
someone must have got their wires crossed. but i figured as much. cheers.



(for scorps btw)


----------



## v3n0m

not sure if this is where to post this but, jus to let ppl kno the cost for DWAL in bedfordshire is £450 excluding vet check fee's


----------



## reeve1987

how ironic is it that it is cheaper, easier and faster to get a gun and liscence than it is a DWA liscence? lmfao a gun liscence is £50!


----------



## Gomjaba

reeve1987 said:


> how ironic is it that it is cheaper, easier and faster to get a gun and liscence than it is a DWA liscence? lmfao a gun liscence is £50!


:gasp:


----------



## nick14

*DWA for scorpions*

I would like to get a DWA for scorions, but don't know where to start. Please help . can you pm me thank you


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz

Very good and long thread which was infomative... ;D


----------



## SiUK

nick14 said:


> I would like to get a DWA for scorions, but don't know where to start. Please help . can you pm me thank you


ring your council as them what specifications they look for when granting a license.


----------



## leecb0

good luck as Birmingham are well known for not issuing ANY DWAL at all, they dont even like petshops having dwa


----------



## jay-dee

First and foremost, excellent thread :no1:
I looked into a few years ago, and in Barnsley the price was about £150, but i think you had the vet to pay too. Does anyone know of any dwa's in or around Barnsley, as I want to know the hoops that i'd need to jump through (that they dont tell you about on website or on phone). I'll probs never get 1, but at least I'll know :whistling2:, thankyou


----------



## marcusjelly

i am in the northwest area , i aint got the facilities to house animals like this so there aint no point applying for the licence , but whos to say the mentoring out of general interest and maybe possibility of future projects will make a course like this useful ? 
anyone know of a mentor coarse in the north-west cheshire , manchester , m/side ?


----------



## cavan

do the requirments differ if u wish to own caiman not venemous snakes


----------



## Whosthedaddy

cavan said:


> do the requirments differ if u wish to own caiman not venemous snakes


I believe that they, like all DWA's will have the same requirements with some subtle differences.


----------



## cavan

Whosthedaddy said:


> I believe that they, like all DWA's will have the same requirements with some subtle differences.


cheers mate


----------



## Olliepm

Just read nearly this entire thread post for post. Found it really interesting. One question did occur to me that didn't seem to be asked by anyone though.

It has occured to me that anyone who would do what I am about to suggest would be extremley stupid,but what's to stop someone buying a hot and keeping it in a regular room in a locked vivarium without a license? Who would know/who would grass on you? Again, I am aware of the stupidity of doing so, but I'm only asking what there is to stop you.


----------



## Spuddy

Olliepm said:


> Just read nearly this entire thread post for post. Found it really interesting. One question did occur to me that didn't seem to be asked by anyone though.
> 
> It has occured to me that anyone who would do what I am about to suggest would be extremley stupid,but what's to stop someone buying a hot and keeping it in a regular room in a locked vivarium without a license? Who would know/who would grass on you? Again, I am aware of the stupidity of doing so, but I'm only asking what there is to stop you.


 

Well I suppose nobody will "grass" on you if you didnt tell them. But I think you would be very lucky to find a DWA keeper willing to sell you an animal without holding a license yourself. 

If you get caught, not only do you stand to be in trouble, but so does the person who sold you the animal. 

Plus the last thing this hobby needs is for the media to get hold of the story if it did happen and blow it up into exageration like they do with everything. I could see the mass-crap of headlines now..


----------



## Olliepm

Fair point. =p


----------



## SiUK

someone got caught last year and they fined them about £1500, confiscated their animals and banned them from keeping for 10 years


----------



## Olliepm

Ouch. Do you know what they were keeping?


----------



## SiUK

quite a few snakes.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper

Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra so i wqant to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics for king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass *http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...ictlybedsandbunks.co.uk/small-double-4ft.html*


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper

Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra as i want to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics of king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


----------



## leecb0

To be honest mate Zoo's have a very hands off approach these days and having worked with zoo's over the years i will almost guarentee that a zoo will not let a volenteer handle venomous, infact not everybody who works within the reptile department will be aloud to work with them.
Why not get intouch with the Kingcobra sanctuary, they are proberbly the best people to talk to and Luke is proberbly one of the most experienced King handlers in the country. On a side note though i think it would be foolish getting into Kings as a first venomous.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper

ok what would you recommend then mate just trying to get as much info as poss im willing to lisen to anyone who wants to help


----------



## leecb0

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> ok what would you recommend then mate just trying to get as much info as poss im willing to lisen to anyone who wants to help


I would recomend you read this thread fully, there is a lot of information. Also i would not recomend as i said king cobras or infact any elapid as a first venomous. I dont know what you have kept before and i dont know you so i cant recomend anything else. One thing i always sey to anyone thinking about getting venomous though is, chances are one day you are going to get bit.....what would your family do if you were put in hospital for any length of time or worse. if you have a mortgage could you still pay it plus the bills etc etc, never mind what damage could do to you physically.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper

ok do you your self have any hots if so could you send me some pics of you setups would be a great help


----------



## leecb0

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> ok do you your self have any hots if so could you send me some pics of you setups would be a great help


there are plenty of pics of mine and other people's snakes on here. set ups though are no different to non venomous apart from security.
I t sounds as if you dont know much about venomous and leads me to ask the question if you are really ready for them.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper

im not planing on getting one for a year or 2 yet thats why im trying to get as much info and got few books coming to read too /please ppl im looking for info not ass,e reply


----------



## crotaluskrisbellus

*Jersey DWA*

Hi all,

New to this forum so don't tear chunks out of me if the following questions have been answered before and/or are a stupid questions but:

1) What does DWA actually stand for? Google has for once failed me!
2) I live in Jersey and want to keep/breed V.berus, will I need a DWA plus import/export licenses?
3) Does anyone with Channel Island experience know if bringing in an adder is even legal? Everything is so different here compared to the mainland the people from the council I called here didnt have a clue what a DWA was!

Though I'm originally from Jersey I have spent many years in Australia doing research on snakes and really want to have something that reminds me of that part of my life where I could leave my front-door in the evening, go for a cruise for a few hours and have seen 30 reptiles and 10 different species. Plus adders ain't doing great in the UK so I feel an extra breeder cant hurt the species' chances.

Cheers, Kris


----------



## leecb0

DWA stands for Dangerous Wild Animal.
I too live in Jersey and used to have DWAL in uk.
The rules are pretty much the same as the average UK licencing criteria exept you need to submit a scale plan of your proposed room including vivaria etc. As for bringing in V berus it depends who you tal to on how well they are doing on the mainland, i believe some places they are not that many and some they are thiving. My question is why go to all the expense of getting a DWAL just for a european viper? Your best bet if you are going to go that route is to get one from europe preferably as these will proberblu do better in captivity than a UK one due to the fact its a lot warmer here. The most succesful people i knoe of actuallu keep them outside, but this pses a huge problem with gaining your DWAL.


----------



## crotaluskrisbellus

Thanks for the response, much appreciated.

So who do I need to apply for a DWA through? The states of Jersey didnt want to know anything about it and just told me to contact Natural England.

And to answer your questions - I have lived in Florida and Australia and have visited my brother in Thailand many times so I have seen countless exotic vipers and elapids but I havent seen a wild adder (nor will I ever see one in Jersey) so for me that is as exciting a species as any! Also Jersey is cooler than the south of the UK in the summer and warmer in the winter so I think a UK adder should do just as good as a european one (assuming I get permission to import one that is!).


----------



## leecb0

Isnt Jersey well known for being the warmest place in Britain?

As i said UK adders rarely do well in captivity. Hence why i suggested a european one. Chances are you would have to get one from Hamm or Hauten anyway so you will end up with a european adder most likely. Also i said most of the people i know who have kept them with any success usually keep them in special enclosure outside, this will be due to an indoor enclosure in a snake/reptile room being too warm, which they dont seem to like, and again rarely thrive in this situation. 

f i am honest i had no problems sorting out and talking to the states about DWAL there is info on the website etc, They will ask you what provable experiance you have with venomous snakes so if you have non and cant prove it then your going to have a bit of a struggle.


----------



## crotaluskrisbellus

Thanks again for the info - i spoke to the vet officer from the states and he was very helpful, though did mention the annual inspection of the premises would cost 250!


----------



## Davy one

*dwa*

I got ny application rejected I was lookin to get a dwarf caiman is there anyway to bypass the dwa they annoy me it's all about money


----------



## mstypical

Davy one said:


> I got ny application rejected I was lookin to get a dwarf caiman is there anyway to bypass the dwa they annoy me it's all about money


No :lol2: sorry!


----------



## Snakes Incorporated

Veterinarian is a person who practices veterinary medicine so licensed as a medical practitioner or a veterinary surgeon. As a biochemistry major what has a practicing vet to do with the husbandry and housing requirements of venomous reptiles?

Is this not like asking a medical doctor to evaluate the social economical policies of housing and development for human urban planning? 

In short what has a medical professional to do with the housing, welfare and husbandry care aspects of exotic animals?


----------



## Chris Newman

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Veterinarian is a person who practices veterinary medicine so licensed as a medical practitioner or a veterinary surgeon. As a biochemistry major what has a practicing vet to do with the husbandry and housing requirements of venomous reptiles?
> 
> Is this not like asking a medical doctor to evaluate the social economical policies of housing and development for human urban planning?
> 
> In short what has a medical professional to do with the housing, welfare and husbandry care aspects of exotic animals?


A very good question, the answers is: apparently in the UK government’s eyes vets walk on water and, feed the five thousand with a single loaf and a few fish. The fact that the overwhelming majority are unable to differentiate between an _Azemiops_ and A_spidistra_ is completely irrelevant! Vets know best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakes Incorporated

Chris Newman said:


> ... Vets know best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




We then agree that this is not true and in reality an inaccurate assumption. 
Why then does the reptile "fraternity" not make this a rallying point so to challenge the law makers? 
This can be started via a media campaign asking for a hearing. Once you guys get a foot in the door you can then address other issues you all have a gripe with?: victory:


----------



## Chris Newman

Snakes Incorporated said:


> We then agree that this is not true and in reality an inaccurate assumption.
> Why then does the reptile "fraternity" not make this a rallying point so to challenge the law makers?
> This can be started via a media campaign asking for a hearing. Once you guys get a foot in the door you can then address other issues you all have a gripe with?: victory:


There are several difficulties, first and foremost here in the UK we really have very little dangerous wildlife, our only venomous snake is the adder, we don’t have harmful spider [native] not do we have scorpions etc. We don’t have large cats, other than obese moggies, so all in all our wildlife is pretty tame. The Dangerous Wild Animals Act came in back in 1976 due to the perceived threat to the public by people keeping large cats, lions, tiger etc, in what to be frank sometimes less than ideal conditions. I remember well meeting and adult lion is a flat in London!

Rather than ban, remarkably the government introduced the Dangerous Wild Animals Act to regulate the keeping of said dangerous animals. Typically the legislation was rushed and not well thought through. In its infinite wisdom government decided that vets had to do the inspection, why I have no idea that was just the case.

Ever since 1976 I have been lobbying to get the legislation amended, unfortunately I was not politically active at the time of the legislation being drafted. Now here in the UK the Royal Collage Veterinary Surgeons is hugely wealthily and very powerful. Vets make a lot of money out of doing the inspection, they may charge £500 for literally a few minuets work and a writing a couple of paragraphs. The other issue is you have organisation like the RSPCA who are also immensely wealthy and influential who oppose people keeping such animals, they are also politically very powerful. There recognize that vets charge a lot of money therefore this deters people from applying, so they will/have fort tooth and nail to make sure vet continue to do the inspections.

In the last review of the legislation, 2007, it was proposed that changes be implemented that inspections should be done by a ‘competent person’ not necessarily a veterinary surgeon. I thought we had finally won the argument, regrettably this got torpedoed in the Lords and surprise, surprise, the final draft still insisted inspections had to be done by a vet! Could we change this, well yes we could, but it would mean that we [keepers] would have to work together and fight side by side, regrettably there is a greater chance of hell freezing over first!!!!!!


----------



## philipniceguy

Chris Newman said:


> There are several difficulties, first and foremost here in the UK we really have very little dangerous wildlife, our only venomous snake is the adder, we don’t have harmful spider [native] not do we have scorpions etc. We don’t have large cats, other than obese moggies, so all in all our wildlife is pretty tame. The Dangerous Wild Animals Act came in back in 1976 due to the perceived threat to the public by people keeping large cats, lions, tiger etc, in what to be frank sometimes less than ideal conditions. I remember well meeting and adult lion is a flat in London!
> 
> Rather than ban, remarkably the government introduced the Dangerous Wild Animals Act to regulate the keeping of said dangerous animals. Typically the legislation was rushed and not well thought through. In its infinite wisdom government decided that vets had to do the inspection, why I have no idea that was just the case.
> 
> Ever since 1976 I have been lobbying to get the legislation amended, unfortunately I was not politically active at the time of the legislation being drafted. Now here in the UK the Royal Collage Veterinary Surgeons is hugely wealthily and very powerful. Vets make a lot of money out of doing the inspection, they may charge £500 for literally a few minuets work and a writing a couple of paragraphs. The other issue is you have organisation like the RSPCA who are also immensely wealthy and influential who oppose people keeping such animals, they are also politically very powerful. There recognize that vets charge a lot of money therefore this deters people from applying, so they will/have fort tooth and nail to make sure vet continue to do the inspections.
> 
> In the last review of the legislation, 2007, it was proposed that changes be implemented that inspections should be done by a ‘competent person’ not necessarily a veterinary surgeon. I thought we had finally won the argument, regrettably this got torpedoed in the Lords and surprise, surprise, the final draft still insisted inspections had to be done by a vet! Could we change this, well yes we could, but it would mean that we [keepers] would have to work together and fight side by side, regrettably there is a greater chance of hell freezing over first!!!!!!


just PM me if you need my help to fight to change the rules, telling me what I need to do (as have no clue), My views on it are very similer to yours, 90% if not more of vets don't even know what a bearded dragon is over a green iguana, which when it comes to licences not really much help. The conditions they impose 75% of the time are not justifyed just they read it in a ill informed care sheet or simply they don't want to give you licence so add things that are impossible or almost impossible to do.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

*vivs*



panther_87k said:


> the short guide at the beginning of this thread is very informative BUT i do believe that it seems to cover just DWA species that would be kept in vivs, ie snakes. There are creatures such as large mammals that are DWA that would require something completely different


does keeping dwa snakes require a special viv or can normal vivs be used


----------



## nsn89

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> does keeping dwa snakes require a special viv or can normal vivs be used


No a normal viv can be used. But the vents must be secure, for example turning them the other way round and screwing them in.

You can also use Exo terras, Herpteks etc, but obviously all must have some sort of lock.


----------



## toffeeman123

i kept venomous snakes around 15 year ago now from vipers to cobras rattlers to gaboons but i kept them without a dwa what i want to share with you all before you think about doing this,in my opinion venomous snakes are twice as aware as a normal snake and you have to have your wits about you all the time,i no this sounds really careless and dont all slag me off an say what a muppet but i came to feed a green tree viper and got tagged as i took my eye of the ball.As i had no dwa i didnt go to the hospital as i had 26 venomous snakes at the time and would have got one hell of a fine,in the space of an hour my hand looked like it had been run over by a hgv what a mess it was black and it was 3 times the normal size an i could not close my fist the pain was incredible,for 2 weeks my hand an arm were massive but it went down an i still get pain now,this is why i wanted to share my experience with everyone so no one takes it lightly


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Out of interest why did you _not_ get a DWA?

Edit: not something I would consider doing as I cant think of a good reason not to get one. Just curious as to what your reasons were.


----------



## toffeeman123

only reason i didnt get one was it was a spur of the moment thing got offered a pair of copperheads,had to have them but then when i got them i found out there was loads of things you had to do to get a dwa and i lived with my parents at the time


----------



## chondro13

toffeeman123 said:


> only reason i didnt get one was it was a spur of the moment thing got offered a pair of copperheads,had to have them but then when i got them i found out there was loads of things you had to do to get a dwa and i lived with my parents at the time





26 venomous snakes.... spur of the moment!?!?

... :banghead:

I think perhaps your experiences are best kept to yourself...


----------



## R3P

Definitly going to be referring to this thread when I blossom into the DWA world :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## neill19772003

*Councils*

Hi, 

I not a DWA owner but a prospective one who is eager to learn. I read the forum including the thread on Council DWAL charges. Unfortunately the areas I am interested in are blank. Can anyone tell me what the Councils are like in the following areas and what are their DWAL inspections are like and how much do they cost: 

Herts
Middx
Bucks

I live in one area and am planning on moving to one of the others. 

Also, what is the situation if you are a DWA owner and then move counties? Do you have to get your license transferred or apply all over again?

Thanks and apologies for the basic questions. I considered ringing the councils but getting through to them about a parking ticket is bad enough :bash:

Cheers.


----------



## andy2086

neill19772003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I not a DWA owner but a prospective one who is eager to learn. I read the forum including the thread on Council DWAL charges. Unfortunately the areas I am interested in are blank. Can anyone tell me what the Councils are like in the following areas and what are their DWAL inspections are like and how much do they cost:
> 
> Herts
> Middx
> Bucks
> 
> I live in one area and am planning on moving to one of the others.
> 
> Also, what is the situation if you are a DWA owner and then move counties? Do you have to get your license transferred or apply all over again?
> 
> Thanks and apologies for the basic questions. I considered ringing the councils but getting through to them about a parking ticket is bad enough :bash:
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, unless there's licensed people from these areas on the forum, your best bet is emailing the councils and asking for prices, that's how I started the ball rolling. It didn't take too long to get answers in my case.

I've recently moved house and the council wanted the new set ups checked out by the vet and licensed before I moved the snakes - a pain in the a$$e! It's basically having to re-apply for the new location. But as my license was due to run out at the end of December I'd have been due for a check anyway.

Don't apologise for the basic questions, we all had to start somewhere : victory:


----------



## neill19772003

andy2086 said:


> Hi, unless there's licensed people from these areas on the forum, your best bet is emailing the councils and asking for prices, that's how I started the ball rolling. It didn't take too long to get answers in my case.
> 
> I've recently moved house and the council wanted the new set ups checked out by the vet and licensed before I moved the snakes - a pain in the a$$e! It's basically having to re-apply for the new location. But as my license was due to run out at the end of December I'd have been due for a check anyway.
> 
> Don't apologise for the basic questions, we all had to start somewhere : victory:


Hi. Thanks Andy. 

I'll give the councils a call when I know where I'm moving to. There's no rush at the moment - hopefully next year! Are most council's procedures similar with just the fee different or do they all adopt a different approach to the license process? If different it would be great to get some Dwa contacts in the Herts, Bucks areas for the future just for general advice/support

Re moving. That does sound very difficult. Were you buying a new house? If so how can you adapt a house to satisfy an inspection until you own it? Normally, unless you are renting, you have to move yourself out immediately in order to get the new property. I assume people need to find a fellow DWA keeper to temporarily board their animals?

Thanks. I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions. :2thumb:


----------



## andy2086

neill19772003 said:


> Hi. Thanks Andy.
> 
> I'll give the councils a call when I know where I'm moving to. There's no rush at the moment - hopefully next year! Are most council's procedures similar with just the fee different or do they all adopt a different approach to the license process? If different it would be great to get some Dwa contacts in the Herts, Bucks areas for the future just for general advice/support
> 
> Re moving. That does sound very difficult. Were you buying a new house? If so how can you adapt a house to satisfy an inspection until you own it? Normally, unless you are renting, you have to move yourself out immediately in order to get the new property. I assume people need to find a fellow DWA keeper to temporarily board their animals?
> 
> Thanks. I'm sure I'll have plenty more questions. :2thumb:


I guess each council will have their own ideas and criteria to suit. Each person fron the council and each inspecting vet around the country will have different ideas, that's one of the faults with the license.
Luckily I live in rented property and have understanding landlords, I just had to overlap rent at both houses by a few weeks for the check at the new house to be done. I'm not sure how anyone else has done it. : victory:


----------



## neill19772003

andy2086 said:


> I guess each council will have their own ideas and criteria to suit. Each person fron the council and each inspecting vet around the country will have different ideas, that's one of the faults with the license.
> Luckily I live in rented property and have understanding landlords, I just had to overlap rent at both houses by a few weeks for the check at the new house to be done. I'm not sure how anyone else has done it. : victory:


Thanks Andy. 

Just done some research. :whistling2:

Hillingdon Council - £75 plus vet inspection. 
S Bucks Council - £142.00 + vet fees +15% administration yearly
3 Rivers council (Herts) - Vague reference. No details. 

On the Hillingdon one the DWA form is even online - how modern! Looks pretty straightfoward too. I'm not saying the inspection is straightforward, just the form. Main questions they ask are below: 

Scientific name*	Numbers of females to be kept*	Numbers of males to be kept*	Is it intended to breed or attempt to breed from these animals?* 

Description and dimensions of accommodation to be used *

Description of type of food to be supplied and source *

Heating arrangements, if any *

Ventilation arrangements *

Lighting arrangements *

Food storage and preparation facilities *

Arrangements for disposal of excreta *

Arrangements to ensure animals will not escape *

Please provide details of fire fighting equipment *

Are isolation facilities provided? *

Obviously when I am ready I will liaise with the Council direct with questions etc but the only things I would initially query would be the following:

Food storage and preparation facilities * Is this even an issue with snakes? Rodents kept in the fridge and defrosted in warm water before before taken to hot room and presented to snaked on tongs. Is anything else required?

Arrangements for disposal of excreta * I assume they are enquiring about whether the snake will be hooked and then removed from the viv and secured in a temporary cage/lockable dustbin whilst cleaning takes place?

Arrangements to ensure animals will not escape * Double door (maybe double viv), escape proof room etc

Please provide details of fire fighting equipment * Really? Is anything in addition to smoke detectors required? A fire extinguisher or fire blanket?

Are isolation facilities provided? * Is this in addition to the hot room with double entry?

Thoughts/comments welcome. 

Cheers,

Neill:bash:


----------



## andy2086

Similar questions to what was on my application form. Mostly covering general care and husbandry of the snakes. 

Security will be looked at very closely. Mine are in half a converted garage in a section that I can see into before I go into. I've a wooden frame floor to ceiling with perspex panels and a door with glass panels. My snakes themselves are in normal wooden vivs. 

Another thing they'll probably ask about is your experience with hots, in particular the ones that your planning on keeping. I'd been helping a friend with their collection for 6 months before applying, to see how the snakes are and get used to general care. The more experience you've had, the better, so I'd suggest try find a local license holder or shop that keeps them and ask. Even if you just watch and learn.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

neill19772003 said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> Just done some research. :whistling2:
> 
> Hillingdon Council - £75 plus vet inspection.
> S Bucks Council - £142.00 + vet fees +15% administration yearly
> 3 Rivers council (Herts) - Vague reference. No details.
> 
> On the Hillingdon one the DWA form is even online - how modern! Looks pretty straightfoward too. I'm not saying the inspection is straightforward, just the form. Main questions they ask are below:
> 
> Scientific name*	Numbers of females to be kept*	Numbers of males to be kept*	Is it intended to breed or attempt to breed from these animals?*
> 
> Description and dimensions of accommodation to be used *
> 
> Description of type of food to be supplied and source *
> 
> Heating arrangements, if any *
> 
> Ventilation arrangements *
> 
> Lighting arrangements *
> 
> Food storage and preparation facilities *
> 
> Arrangements for disposal of excreta *
> 
> Arrangements to ensure animals will not escape *
> 
> Please provide details of fire fighting equipment *
> 
> Are isolation facilities provided? *
> 
> Obviously when I am ready I will liaise with the Council direct with questions etc but the only things I would initially query would be the following:
> 
> Food storage and preparation facilities * Is this even an issue with snakes? Rodents kept in the fridge and defrosted in warm water before before taken to hot room and presented to snaked on tongs. Is anything else required?
> 
> Arrangements for disposal of excreta * I assume they are enquiring about whether the snake will be hooked and then removed from the viv and secured in a temporary cage/lockable dustbin whilst cleaning takes place?
> 
> Arrangements to ensure animals will not escape * Double door (maybe double viv), escape proof room etc
> 
> Please provide details of fire fighting equipment * Really? Is anything in addition to smoke detectors required? A fire extinguisher or fire blanket?
> 
> Are isolation facilities provided? * Is this in addition to the hot room with double entry?
> 
> Thoughts/comments welcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Neill:bash:


Hillingdon cheap !!! I'm never moving house again I'm gunnna get mentoring and get my hots! 

POW , I thought knowing this area it would be a new mortgage needed I can't believe it !


----------



## neill19772003

andy2086 said:


> Similar questions to what was on my application form. Mostly covering general care and husbandry of the snakes.
> 
> Security will be looked at very closely. Mine are in half a converted garage in a section that I can see into before I go into. I've a wooden frame floor to ceiling with perspex panels and a door with glass panels. My snakes themselves are in normal wooden vivs.
> 
> Another thing they'll probably ask about is your experience with hots, in particular the ones that your planning on keeping. I'd been helping a friend with their collection for 6 months before applying, to see how the snakes are and get used to general care. The more experience you've had, the better, so I'd suggest try find a local license holder or shop that keeps them and ask. Even if you just watch and learn.


Good to know they're fairly standard questions Andy. 

The main two things you deal with above will be the most challenging for me. Adapting an appropriate area to a secure hot room (i'm :censor: at DIY) and then getting the experience. Personally I'd want the experience before getting the animals even if it wasn't required by the council. I've enquired about the venomous handling course at Wrigglies and, whilst from all accounts it's a great course, it's just a couple of hours and I'd definitely need more. Unfortunately I don't know anyone that keeps what I'd like to (Bothriechis schlegelii or one of African bush vipers). I keep chondros so at least they are arboreal but I think that's where the similarities end :blush:

I'd love to speak to anyone that keeps these species but I understand people are protective of their DWALs so actually getting hands on experience is going to be tough. I don't even know of any petshops that keep them. Ah well, that's my problem. I'll keep a look out. 

Cheers for your advice. 

Neill


----------



## neill19772003

Hi again. 

Does anyone know any good books on keeping venomous snakes and their general husbandry? Preferably by a UK author with something on the licensing process if possible. 

Thanks in advance. 

Neill


----------



## CheloniaDude

bug man said:


> Great exept if you live on the wirral they hate issuing the licence out!!!!!!!!!!11


Mate, you wanna try Staffordshire county council :gasp:


----------



## KingElf

Not sure if already posted but heres a link for anyone in Exeter devon wanting a DWAL
Exeter City Council : Animal licences - dangerous wild animals

PS i think they need to change the pic next to the info...


----------



## sharpstrain

KingElf said:


> Not sure if already posted but heres a link for anyone in Exeter devon wanting a DWAL
> Exeter City Council : Animal licences - dangerous wild animals
> 
> PS i think they need to change the pic next to the info...


funny that the picture they use is a Boiga Dendrophilia and no longer on the DWA:2thumb:


----------



## necrow

I'm quite sure I was born with no rules attached  and so it goes . . . .


----------



## Misswinters

*dwa in tameside*

hey all
I only recently applied for my dwa as I wanted to go legal lol
I found tamesides requirements very basic so added a few extra things on top ie glass panelled door and keypad entry to the door when I was inspected I found them more concerned with silly things such as how I would dispose of a dead rattle snake rather that handling prodedures needless to say it was fairly easy and I got a 12mnth license
most was common sense like label everything and set up a procedure for envenomation
I did have the help of a friend who has held a dwa for years and since met a few great people who have given advice and help 
so its worth the hassle 
Tameside charge £140 for license and no vet fees so very reasonable and exotics direct do public liability insurance dependent on number of species kept mine is £14pm


----------



## Jp07

*DWA Query*

Do you need a separate DWA licence per DWA species kept? I already house 1 licenced species but am looking to get another.. I know the LA would need to inspect as would a vet but would I need to pay for 2 licences (£800 in my area per licence). 
Also we are trying to get the enclosure and licence set up before sourcing animals, which means we don't know the exact number (social species). How much of an issue is this? I assume I could just put a number down and update it?

Also I assume I would need a full re inspection if I was going to rehouse my existing species in a completely new enclosure?

Thanks


----------



## SiUK

You only need one license


----------



## Dr Brian thwaites

SiUK said:


> You only need one license


Supposing you live in a country where the alleged DWA species live in your b****y garden is a license required then? I have red backs (black widows) and several interestingly venomous snakes wandering about my yard as well as several species of lizard from blue tongues, bearded dragons the occasional geko hunting on the fly screens to little skinks as well as the occasional frill neck lizard one of which ran into my shop at Wooloongabba, not exactly a rural location. My take on them is I leave them alone and generally they leave me alone even the red backs are pretty well harmless unless you deliberately annoy them. The snakes would rather not have anything to do with humans if they can avoid it, well apart from the Taipans they just don't care one way or another.


----------



## SiUK

DWA is only relevant in the UK. In Oz though you do need a license to keep various native venomous


----------



## afpelsma

I am in the process of building an enclosure for my cuviers for when he grows a little more, ofcourse I have a DWAL but I am unsure whether I'll cost me any more (such as licence fees and insurance) to own a second or third, it will be 15'x18' when its finished so space is fine, and vet has approved the plans but would still like to view it before I use it to house him, does anyone have any useful info that might help or would it be best to contact the council about owning more, if laws vary from place to place. Thanks.


----------



## VivianWulf

What about if it's only for a dwarf caiman? Honestly i can't believe these things even are DWA..  

No need for envenomation protocol at least I guess.


----------



## Jacob91

Fantastic thread. I had been considering branching into DWAs however, after reading this I've realised I still have much to learn.

Will happily stick with my corns and pythons for the foreseeable future.


----------



## 17624

*DWA Licence costs*

Hi all, hope your all well, i just wondered if anyone had DWA within the Bradford area and if so what costs are involved.

Many thanks

jpster


----------



## 17624

*DWA Licence costs*

Anybody ????


----------



## Inventor

jpster said:


> Anybody ????


You need to contact your Local Authority and ask them. Costs vary council to council.


----------



## ian14

jpster said:


> Hi all, hope your all well, i just wondered if anyone had DWA within the Bradford area and if so what costs are involved.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> jpster


There are very few DWAL holders in any given Local Authority area. 
Every council has its own fee, so the only way to get the right answer will be to speak directly to the council. Again councils vary as to which department deal with these. Your best bet will be to go on their website, and dig around. Councils should only be charging a realistic fee to cover their administration costs, but I don't think anyone has ever challenged excessive fees in the court.


----------

